# Vidanta Fee Structure



## JSparling (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello - I have a question about fees for Vidanta owners. We are going to the Grand Luxxe at Nuevo Vallarta via an exchange with Interval. We have to pay $11/day/person for "Resort Charges". Do Vidanta owners have to pay this fee if they are staying at their resort? If an owner gets a guest certificate and their guest stays for a week is there a resort fee?

I've also heard about a cleaning fee. Is there such a thing at Vidanta?

Thanks for your input. We own with Hilton and Vistana. So I don't know much about Vidanta other than we stayed there once (Grand Mayan, Nuevo Vallarta) once via a trade with Interval.


----------



## WatsonC2 (Jan 23, 2018)

JSparling said:


> Hello - I have a question about fees for Vidanta owners. We are going to the Grand Luxxe at Nuevo Vallarta via an exchange with Interval. We have to pay $11/day/person for "Resort Charges". Do Vidanta owners have to pay this fee if they are staying at their resort? If an owner gets a guest certificate and their guest stays for a week is there a resort fee?
> 
> I've also heard about a cleaning fee. Is there such a thing at Vidanta?
> 
> Thanks for your input. We own with Hilton and Vistana. So I don't know much about Vidanta other than we stayed there once (Grand Mayan, Nuevo Vallarta) once via a trade with Interval.


I have limited knowledge of what owners pay but expect you will get good advice from owners.  I will tell you the $11 pp/pd is ages 12 and up.  Also, I used our Wyndham via RCI to get 2-2 bedrooms for about $1600 total ($800 each) including exchange fees and my maintenance I traded to get the reservation but excluding the pp/pd fee.  I sat next to an older man on one of their trams who said he owned and that was what EACH of his 2 bedrooms cost. If you were thinking about buying I would really do your homework first.  Interval trades to Grand Mayan and Grand Luxxe. RCI trades Grand Mayan, Grand Bliss, Bliss, Mayan Palace, and Sea Garden.


----------



## WatsonC2 (Jan 23, 2018)

Corey Watson said:


> I have limited knowledge of what owners pay but expect you will get good advice from owners.  I will tell you the $11 pp/pd is ages 12 and up.  Also, I used our Wyndham via RCI to get 2-2 bedrooms for about $1600 total ($800 each) including exchange fees and my maintenance I traded to get the reservation but excluding the pp/pd fee.  I sat next to an older man on one of their trams who said he owned and that was what EACH of his 2 bedrooms cost. If you were thinking about buying I would really do your homework first.  Interval trades to Grand Mayan and Grand Luxxe. RCI trades Grand Mayan, Grand Bliss, Bliss, Mayan Palace, and Sea Garden.


No cleaning fee and daily maid plus turn down service.  We tipped about $5 USD each day (2 bedroom)


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 23, 2018)

JSparling said:


> Hello - I have a question about fees for Vidanta owners. We are going to the Grand Luxxe at Nuevo Vallarta via an exchange with Interval. We have to pay $11/day/person for "Resort Charges". Do Vidanta owners have to pay this fee if they are staying at their resort? If an owner gets a guest certificate and their guest stays for a week is there a resort fee?



Vidanta is all RTU float week . They build in pesos / gets MF in USD and controls the inventory . Vidanta has built for peak snowbird season . This means in general that mid April to mid Dec there are good exchange deals . Exchangers are there to feed (to) the sales machine . 

SFX is still $ 75 week per exchange


----------



## pittle (Feb 26, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Vidanta is all RTU float week . They build in pesos / gets MF in USD and controls the inventory . Vidanta has built for peak snowbird season . This means in general that mid April to mid Dec there are good exchange deals . Exchangers are there to feed (to) the sales machine .
> 
> SFX is still $ 75 week per exchange



Yes, but the upgraded resort fee is pricey - but still less than the MF the owner pays. We are GL owners and have 2 weeks (2-bedroom) scheduled at the Grand Bliss for less than the cost of one GL 2-bedroom unit. I called Saturday to see if I could upgrade for these weeks since they have GL units available for my weeks now.  It would cost me $548 per week more - $149 for rebooking and then $399 for theGL upgrade fee. I passed - that $1100 would pay for a lot of meals and other things. It would also start getting close to the MF price. We do have to pay the$75 per week when we exchange, but not when we use one of our weeks.


----------



## Eric B (Feb 28, 2018)

Corey Watson said:


> I have limited knowledge of what owners pay but expect you will get good advice from owners.  I will tell you the $11 pp/pd is ages 12 and up.  Also, I used our Wyndham via RCI to get 2-2 bedrooms for about $1600 total ($800 each) including exchange fees and my maintenance I traded to get the reservation but excluding the pp/pd fee.  I sat next to an older man on one of their trams who said he owned and that was what EACH of his 2 bedrooms cost. If you were thinking about buying I would really do your homework first.  Interval trades to Grand Mayan and Grand Luxxe. RCI trades Grand Mayan, Grand Bliss, Bliss, Mayan Palace, and Sea Garden.



Not sure if OP still needs the response, but Vidanta owners pay a usage fee (in general for those that bought in the recent past) when they reserve via Vidanta rather than a maintenance fee.  The usage fee varies based on the unit size and which resort it is; for the lower level resorts (Sea Garden and Mayan Palace), my impression is that the fee is close to what an RCI exchange would cost given the likely MF for the exchanges unit, exchange fee, and new Vidanta resort fee structure, which starts out for those at $20/person/day, I believe.  I’m not sure if II’s resort fees changed at the same time as the RCI ones.  For the higher level ones, the resort fee is generally $30/person/day.  Vidanta owners reserving through Vidanta don’t pay an additional resort fee.

The resort fee through SFX is a flat $75. Elite Alliance lists the resort fee as $65, but it might be old information.  The Registry Collection doesn’t list a Vidanta resort fee.  The one Corey is discussing is probably a set of reservations through RCI Platinum priority access, which also doesn’t list a resort fee.  I did one of those last year and wasn’t charged one for that stay.

Everyone pays some government taxes or environmental fees.

The latest update to the RCI fee structure strikes me as balancing the field for the most part between owners’ costs and exchanges.  I don’t use II, so can’t speak about that side, but the RCI side used to be set up to allow limited access to exchanges into all but Grand Luxxe for all including owners.  Those limitations no longer exist, which is part of my opinion on this.

On the Grand Luxxe side, they’ve included a limitation to prevent Vidanta owners from reserving via RCI Platinum priority access, which is the lowest cost I’ve seen to get into Grand Luxxe and allows a higher level exchange than a Vidanta owner would potentially possess.  They do include a limit of one week per resort id per year, but that would let a non-Vidanta owner to stay one week in a loft, one week in a villa, one week in a 4 BR residence, one week in a spa unit and one week in a suite for about the cost Corey listed, depending on the underlying TS MF, of course.  If you have access to this exchange method or the math works out favorably with II and your costs there, I would think long and hard about whether Vidanta ownership is right for you.  There seems to be a need for a more coherent vision of what they are aiming to provide owners.


----------



## minnow (Sep 28, 2018)

JSparling said:


> Hello - I have a question about fees for Vidanta owners. We are going to the Grand Luxxe at Nuevo Vallarta via an exchange with Interval. We have to pay $11/day/person for "Resort Charges". Do Vidanta owners have to pay this fee if they are staying at their resort? If an owner gets a guest certificate and their guest stays for a week is there a resort fee?
> 
> I've also heard about a cleaning fee. Is there such a thing at Vidanta?
> 
> Thanks for your input. We own with Hilton and Vistana. So I don't know much about Vidanta other than we stayed there once (Grand Mayan, Nuevo Vallarta) once via a trade with Interval.



Yes as an owner ..we have to the Grand Bliss...and get charged resort fee...but not a cleaning fee.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 28, 2018)

If I use my registered week Vidanta -Mayan Palace ownership / as an owner - and book the one bedroom suite that we own  ; then there is no resort fee .

If I book a 2 bedroom through RCI then we are charged the resort fee as an exchanger .


----------



## Eric B (Sep 28, 2018)

Same with me for Grand Luxxe; the fee I pay is called a usage fee and equates to a TS maintenance fee.  On the other hand, I can use a different TS through an exchange after paying its MF and the exchange fee, then have to pay an additional resort fee, which I don’t pay when going straight through Vidanta.  The total cost can be comparable depending on the MF for your other TS; in some cases it’s beneficial to exchange rather than use my Vidanta ownership.  There are other factors than cost, such as priority in room assignment, of course.


----------

